# Which structure Identifies your City



## KB

Which structure,building,monument identifies ur city...

Pictures,Comments...plz post them here.


----------



## KB

*PARIS*

To start, here my city(where i live)

PARIS- best recognised by EIFFEL TOWER


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong - Bank of China*


----------



## dreaad

The great Mole Antonelliana


----------



## hudkina

Detroit:


----------



## I-275westcoastfl

St.Petersburg, Florida
The Skyway Bridge for now is our most identifiable structure.









I guess are tallest could be one too.









Maybe our new tallest might become the new identifiable structure or even the second building.


----------



## murphy54

it should be the infinity column


----------



## ReddAlert




----------



## steveowevo

Saskatoon, Sk. Canada// Bessborough Hotel


----------



## wjfox

St Stephen's Tower


----------



## Skybean

Toronto, Canada

CN Tower


----------



## TOM123

Hi everyone,
I am from the Mars and the our identity is our red soil :lol(yes we do laugh).

I like the concept of this thread and the pics are gud tooo.

But could you please clearly mention the city name and the structure name so that i can identify it, coz i dont know much about planet earth.

wjfox2002- is that the Big Ben in London?

ReddAlert and I-275westcoastfl - i cant guess what city or structure is that?
Hudkina! would you mind telling us the name of that?

plzzzzzzzzzzzzzz edit ur post,coz its difficult to identify those things from mars(google dont run here)


----------



## SuperWario

For me and my small town its the local Job Center.


----------



## dhuwman

SuperWario said:


> For me and my small town its the local Job Center.


You serious?


----------



## dhuwman

Seattle's space needle


----------



## SuperWario

dhuwman said:


> You serious?


I come from a small town.We dont really have too many well known landmarks.The Job center is probably the most well used building in the area.It was designed in the late 80s by a local architect who recently passed away.

R.I.P.He was a very devoted man who gave his time to our community.This building was one of his finest.


----------



## jetairliner

Madrid doesn't have an unique symbol which identified the city, but maybe one of most famous is the Royal Palace, in the center of the old downtown and surrounded by parks. A few pics of this beautiful building


----------



## bambam

*Zagreb*










The Cathedral


----------



## earthJoker

Prolly the great minister - Grossmünster


----------



## KB

Wow!! those are great pics..
i luv it , every1 is showing the real thing rather than just trying to impress with skyscrapers.

Keep 'em coming mates!!!


----------



## TOM123

LONDON-----House of parliment(Big Ben)


----------



## TOM123

DUBAI---- The Burj al-Arab










Another view


----------



## TOM123

SYDNEY--- The Opera House


----------



## TOM123

MUMBAI(INDIA) ---Gateway of India


----------



## KB

Nice pics TOM!!
but which city do you represent?? :laugh:


----------



## earthJoker

Prolly "MUMBAI(INDIA)"


----------



## ChiLooper

Chicago: Sears Tower


----------



## sk

what identifies nicosia are the old venetian walls that encircle the old city in an almost perfect circle,they are about 5km in length.
they can be seen from satellite images also at night when the lights are on....


----------



## globill




----------



## KB

Request to every one: plz write name of city and name of structure. Not everyone can identify the pics.

btw, some very gud pix....keep em comingggggggggggggg.


----------



## MMXX

Warsaw - Poland

Palace of Culture and Science


----------



## Sebastian

in *berlin*, we got two of these structures...


no. 1 - brandenburg gate:











no. 2 - tv-tower:


----------



## Imperfect Ending

Los Angeles: 









Bangkok:Grand Palace


----------



## Intoxication

Islamabad, PAKISTAN

*Currently* Shah Faisal Mosque









*In Future*


----------



## JDRS

Definetely Big Ben:












But I think the London Eye also stands out as an icon of London and should be in second place:


----------



## wjfox

^ I agree about the London Eye, it's done wonders for London's image.

Your pic wasn't showing btw, so I edited the URL.


----------



## KB

i heard Big ben is named after a (fat)guy known as benjamin nicknamed Big Ben??

is that true? :?


----------



## hauntedheadnc

Biltmore House, a museum sitting inside a botanical garden:










Followed closely by Asheville City Hall:


----------



## Anniyan

*MADURAI*, Tamil Nadu - India


----------



## hkskyline

I think *St. Paul's* is also a major London icon :


----------



## Citygazer83

Boston- The Old North Church


----------



## eklips

Definitly the eiffel tower


----------



## KB

Hey Virtual , if u had seen the earlier posts i started of this thread with the pic of Eiffel tower.
Same is case with Big Ben, posted twice!!


----------



## TOM123

CAIRO--- The Great Pyramids








Another View


----------



## TOM123

ROME-- Vatican


----------



## TOM123

TAIPEI-- taipei 101


----------



## TOM123

Abuja - Central Mosque


----------



## jeicow

Mississauga, Ontario
City Hall


----------



## eklips

kbboy said:


> Hey Virtual , if u had seen the earlier posts i started of this thread with the pic of Eiffel tower.
> Same is case with Big Ben, posted twice!!



sorry, I guess I skiped it, read the whole thread though...


----------



## KB

Nice pics.... keep em coming


----------



## myf282828

JDRS said:


> Definetely Big Ben:
> 
> 
> 
> But I think the London Eye also stands out as an icon of London and should be in second place:


Where is London Bridge?


----------



## KB

myf282828 said:


> Where is London Bridge?


Well the idea is ' the ONE thing that best represents your city'.


----------



## myf282828

kbboy said:


> Well the idea is ' the ONE thing that best represents your city'.


For me, I always think of London Bridge when it comes to London because we have been teaching our children to sing "London Bridge is falling down, falling down...." that's why I am asking London Bridge.. :laugh:


----------



## wjfox

myf282828 said:


> Where is London Bridge?


Perhaps you're thinking of *Tower* Bridge?  















"London Bridge" is another bridge to the west, and is nowhere near as famous.


----------



## malec

St. Finbarrs Cathedral:


----------



## KB

myf282828 said:


> "London Bridge is falling down, falling down...." that's why I am asking London Bridge.. :laugh:


 mg: 
Thats a beautiful bridge!! Is it still open or they shut it down??


hno: Why dont they get it all repaired for once ? hno: 


:jk:


----------



## samsonyuen

Big Ben and the Houses of Parliament for sure


----------



## Accura4Matalan

The Harris Museum


----------



## alesmarv

Prague Castle is definitely the most recognizable landmark in Prague


----------



## nacirema dream

in kelowna it would have to be the okanagan floating bridge


----------



## unoh

N SEOUL Tower










Han River


----------



## fani

*islamabad*

islamabad
capital of pakistan
faisal mosque








night view


----------



## fani

*karachi*

karachi
largest city in pakistan
8 largest city in world
tomb of founder of pakistan








habib bank








night view of city


----------



## fani

*lahore*

cultural city of pakistan


----------



## otto

tokyo-tower


----------



## PhilippeMtl

Montreal: 
One of this three:

Le Stade Olympique (ugly in my own)









La Basilique Notre-Dame









L'Oratoire Saint-Joseph









You can also consider '' La croix sur le Mont-Royal''


----------



## eweezerinc

Louisville, USA

Churchill Downs









But Humana, Slugger and Kaden are secondary contenders.

























I think soon it might be Museum Plaza though. :tongue2:


----------



## Alargule

Eindhoven sure has a few:

The 'Light Tower' (used to be a test building for lighting from Philips)










The 'Evoluon' (a former technology museum, now a congressional centre) - a magic mushroom outside of Amsterdam! :










Or what about the 'Bijenkorf' (a large warehouse):










Design by Renzo Piano.

Another building is the 'Heuvel Galerie', a large indoor shopping mall:










Inside the dome:


----------



## MelbourneMan

My other home besides Melbourne is a town of Mildura on the Murray River in Northwestern Victoria, Australia. last time I was there, it was 46ºC. 

Most significant building? a few choices...
This clock tower




















And there are about three 20-30m tall water towers; a couple of 75m tall communication masts; and a 170m tall guyed mast just south of the town.


----------



## jamie_k44

I'm surprised that no one included the famous LAX sign!
Um.. How do you post a picture?


----------



## TexasStar

*Dallas*
_Reunion Tower_


----------



## Joey313

you know which structers indentify Los angeles would probably be
this one the us bank tower with the crown on the top 








And this famous sign








and the this 
http://www.publicartinla.com/CivicCenter/la_sistercities.jpeg


----------



## alsen

Capital of Kedah State,Alor Star,Malaysia

Alor Star Tower
http://uk.geocities.com/kikocom/AlorStar/AS_Tower.jpg

Zahir mosque
http://uk.geocities.com/kikocom/AlorStar/MasjidZahir3.jpg


----------



## future.architect

hi, im from manchester in the uk, england to be precise

at 171 metres high, the new beetham tower is the tallest tower in the city and the 7th tallest tower in the uk. it is now at its full height and will open later in the year.




















look at our thread!:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=331891&page=1&pp=25


----------



## KB

^^ 
your first pic looks photoshoped :lol:

Hey guys C'mon post ur city's best known features here. there are soo many cities and we only have a few represented here. why so many good cities are missing?


----------



## callanoj

Boston, old & new


Boston


----------



## Telfordboy

Birmingham UK's is Selfridges










I got this from someone in the Brum forum, i hope he dosen't mind me using it


----------



## groentje

As a Brussels fan: the Atomium, probably (http://atomium.be/, sorry, no photo, it has copyright).
Or the Brussels City Hall


----------



## spongeg

as already said

Canada Place










and maybe harbour centre - on the left


----------



## Taller Better

Loved all the pix!


----------



## dougtheengineer

kashyap3 said:


> Square1/Mississauga Civic Centre
> 
> Largest Mall in ontario [credit to photographer][/img]


FYI no longer the largest ---> see Vaughn Mills

Niagara Falls: Skylon Tower (in background...) and/or Rainbow Bridge









Kingston, ON: City Hall










Alternatively: Grant Hall (Queen's University)


----------



## NeilF

*Belfast, Northern Ireland*

Waterfront Hall


























Cranes at the Haarland and Wolff Shipyard


















[Edinburgh, Scotland[/b]

Edinburgh Castle


















The Scott Monument


----------



## LAX 777

wrong, wrong, wrong
for Los Angeles it has to be City Hall, it's even on our policemen badges

Sorry, I can't post pic but I know many of the LA poster can and will post one. Help me out guys.


----------



## thib8500

In Lyon, the Credit Lyonnais's tower (called "the pencil")


----------



## daniel001

For Melbourne There is

The 
Melbourne Cricket Ground (MCG)

and the Eureka

(sorry for no pictures, but i'm new, and don't know how to post pics sorry guys...)

daniel001


----------



## bob rulz

SALT LAKE CITY
(damn bolding isn't working right now...)

Salt Lake LDS Temple


----------



## NewUrban

*Brisbane*

Story Bridge:
















The view from it:









City Hall:

















Riparian Plaza:









I guess we are identified by three then...


----------



## cjav

Rotterdam 

Erasmus bridge 










het witte huis ( the white house)










The harbor










old rail bridge now a monument










hotel new york










delftse poort aka nationale nederlanden


----------



## Gralev

*MAIDEN'S TOWER or LEANDER'S TOWER or KIZ KULESI*

Istanbul's Symbol: The Maiden Tower


----------



## ncon

*Jakarta

Monas (National Monument)



















followed by

Wisma 46 

















*


----------



## HaloVet

South Bend, IN USA: It's a toss up between The Notre Dame Administration Bldg.
and The ND Library, AKA "Touchdown Jesus".


















:banana: IRISH 14 YELLOWJACKETS 10 :banana:


----------



## flesh_is_weak

the *cebu provincial capitol*, one of the--if not 'the'--grandest provincial capitol buildings in the philippines...patterned after the white house and built in the 1930's to house the provincial government of cebu...*Cebu City's most prominent historical landmark*








_______________________________________________________________________








a soon to be landmark of nearby *Mandaue City*, the *cebu international convention center (u/c)* at the city's reclamation area, a project of the provincial government of cebu to serve as the main venue of the 12th ASEAN Summit this december...
_______________________________________________________________________








a more contemporary landmark would be the massive *waterfront cebu city hotel*, located beside the former site of cebu's airport
_______________________________________________________________________















and on *Lapu-Lapu Cit*y, from across the cebu harbor, we have the "twin" bridges:*mactan-mandaue bridge*, and the newer *fernan bridge
*


----------



## MexAmericanMoose

probably this guy righ here-


----------



## Oaronuviss

Casino Windsor. lol


----------



## KB

thib8500 said:


> In Lyon, the Credit Lyonnais's tower (called "the pencil")


It looks so out of place!!

they should consider a mini "la defense" for Lyon... since it is the second biggest french city.


----------



## AmherstMan

For Buffalo its Buffalo City Hall


----------



## jeicow

dougtheengineer said:


> FYI no longer the largest ---> see Vaughn Mills


Actually Square One still is. Vaughan Mills isn't that big at all- if I remember correctly both Eatons and STC are larger than Vaughan Mills as well. (Total floor space)


----------



## SE9

I like that City Hall in Kingston ON.


----------



## Dreamlıneя

These are the structures that identifies Maracaibo

- Rafael Urdaneta Bridge





- Basilica de la Chiquinquira





- Chinita's Monument


----------



## JuanArturo

Torre Mayor. The most recent landmark of Mexico City. 
225 meters, 55 stories.


----------



## ArchiTennis

Didn't want to go through all the pages, but for outsiders I think when people think of LA they think of this:


----------



## TYW

Penang, Malaysia

The Penang Bridge


----------



## Yotam

I live in Ashdod, Israel.
now there isn't one special structure in my city which represent it, so here is my favorite-








The magic towers.


----------



## Dhakaiya

*DHAKA*, Capital of *People's Republic of Bangladesh*. 

The National Assembly Building









Bangladesh Bank









Bashundhara City- South Asia's largest mall


----------



## ssiguy2

I wish I had computer skills but I don't so................................ 
There are two structures that surprise me that are missing: Delhi's Taj Mahal and Quebec's Chateau Frontenac. 

I am completely biased being an ex-Torontonian but I ussually don't like most towers but i really do love the CN Tower, I find it quite an elegant structure.


----------



## klamedia

tennisguyinHtown said:


> Didn't want to go through all the pages, but for outsiders I think when people think of LA they think of this:


 Thanx "tennis" I was going to put that one up myself, truly a work of art. But LA always a city of contrasts and juxtapositions I think this comes to mind as well:


----------



## JuanArturo

TOM123 said:


>


Funny pic!


----------



## hauntedheadnc

JuanArturo said:


> Funny pic!



Yeah. A real scream. I bet if we looked, we could dig up some pics of London during the Blitz, or the Mexico City earthquake, or maybe the Madrid bombings that are just a laugh a minute.


----------



## Nutterbug

^ It doesn't pass the 22.3 year rule yet?


----------



## melbguy

For Melbourne it's out of these three: 

Flinders St. Station:










Eureka Tower:










Melbourne Cricket Ground:


















but what do you think would be the most identifiable structure in Melbourne?


----------



## Sbz2ifc

*Bucharest, Romania*

*The Palace of the Parliament* is definitely the most imposing building in the city. I don't really like it though.









http://www.deviantart.com/deviation...ui&qh=boost:popular+age_sigma:24h+age_scale:5









http://www.deviantart.com/deviation...ui&qh=boost:popular+age_sigma:24h+age_scale:5


*The Romanian Athenaeum* is a symbol of Bucharest.









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Ateneul_Roman_b.jpg


But the *CEC* (Savings Bank Building) is the best:








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Masterminds.ro_(5).jpg


----------



## Dhakaiya

Whoa! The Palace of the Parliament is big!! The design could have been better but it seems it is the largest administrative building in the world, is it?


----------



## coyotetrickster

Sbz2ifc said:


> *The Palace of the Parliament* is definitely the most imposing building in the city. I don't really like it though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.deviantart.com/deviation...ui&qh=boost:popular+age_sigma:24h+age_scale:5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.deviantart.com/deviation...ui&qh=boost:popular+age_sigma:24h+age_scale:5
> 
> 
> *The Romanian Athenaeum* is a symbol of Bucharest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Ateneul_Roman_b.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the *CEC* (Savings Bank Building) is the best:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Masterminds.ro_(5).jpg



Wow, someone call Vegas. I found its missing casino!


----------



## Alex Von Königsberg

Right now I live in Sacramento - the capital city of California. 

California Capitol










Next recognisable structure would be a pyramid building in West Sacramento










And also, a bridge across American River is quite famous local landmark


----------



## Alex Von Königsberg

Before I moved to California, I lived in Königsberg (Kaliningrad). It used to be a beautiful city with stunning architecture before the WW2. Then the city was heavily damaged in numerous bombardments, and most of its historical sites were destroyed. The photos below are not mine, but I don't know whom I should give a credit.

One of the few buildings that survived the WW2. The Cathedral.










Since the old castle was nearly destroyed by the RAF, the Soviets decided not to restore it but rather to blow it up and build an ugly Дом Советов - the communist architecture at its "best".


----------



## @ЯкLeĢ

WELL, I´M FROM *CELAYA*, GUANAJUATO A SMALL TOWN OF MEXICO, WE HAVE 3 THINGS WHICH IDENTIFIES OUR CITY 

1.- "BOLA DEL AGUA" (water depth)(industrial Architecture)
2.- TEMPLO DEL CARMEN (beautifull Neoclasic style)
3.- GIRSA TOWER (small building but is the most famous in the Mexican Bajio area)

1.-









2.-








3.-


----------



## spoonman11

San Diego...
One America Plaza
















Emerald Plaza 








and the fugly Manchester Grand Hyatt (tower one)


----------



## staff

For Malmö, you might think this one would be the most prominent structure...










...but I'd say it's actually this one.


----------



## KB

^^ Nice one.


----------



## PedroGabriel

*Póvoa de Varzim* in Porto area (Portugal)

Our 1930's casino that substituted almost 20 casinos that existed in the 19th century. It is known as "Casino da Póvoa"

























a very old picture of it:









in the city skyline, it is the white, red roofed, building on the front (middle of the picture):










it now belongs to Stanley Ho, the owner of Macau's casinos :yes:


----------



## Pobbie

The so-called "Three Graces" on Liverpool's waterfront are probably the city's best-known landmarks. They were the inspiration for the waterfront of the Bund in Shanghai and are now part of a UNESCO World Heritage Site.

The Royal Liver Building (far left) is the most famous of the three:

















The "Liver Birds" seen crowning the towers without a doubt form the main emblem of Liverpool. They are supposed to be cormorants, though they don't really look like them! :| :lol:


----------



## ØlandDK

staff said:


> ...but I'd say it's actually this one.


Hey that's Copenhagens

or maybe the City Hall


----------



## prelude91

*Chicago*

the sears tower, tallest building in north america












the john hancock center, fourth tallest building in north america


----------



## cardiff

Cardiff (Wales, UK) has a few icons, the most famous (you will have seen this if you like football or rugby) is the Millenium stadium



















The civic center is one of the finest in Europe



















(city hall)










The newest icons

Welsh Parliament (Senedd)




























Wales Millenium center is establising itself as one of the world premier Opera houses


----------



## prelude91

cardiff said:


> Cardiff (Wales, UK) has a few icons, the most famous (you will have seen this if you like football or rugby) is the Millenium stadium


Millenium Stadium is one of my favorite stadiums in the world :cheers:


----------



## ØlandDK

prelude91 said:


> Millenium Stadium is one of my favorite stadiums in the world :cheers:


Agree!:yes:


----------



## JGuerreiro

Beja, Alentejo - Portugal


----------



## skyscraperboy

For Kuala Lumpur it must be Petronas Twin Towers.


----------



## cardiff

Portsmouth (UK) is best known for it being the home of the Royal Navy, so the admiralty (if not the building then the place) is best known










along with the docks










the historic dockyard along with HMS Victory is an icon and historic monument










the area known as southsea is well known










and the newest icon is the spinnaker tower


----------



## prelude91

skyscraperboy said:


>


:eek2:


----------



## ØlandDK

cardiff said:


>


The spinnaker tower looks nice...does it have any function?


----------



## cardiff

its an observation point and intended icon for the marking of the millenium - its other name is the millenium tower, but there are loads of millenium buildings around the UK - this along with the Millenium stadium (see what i mean) are the most succesfull


----------



## Ian

Buenos Aires: The obelisk


----------



## PanaManiac

*"America's Favorite City"*

*3 structures: 2 stationary, 1 mobile.

Exibit A








Exibit B








Exibit C







*


----------



## leanvlc

ROSARIO, ARGENTINA





The Bridge:





The National Flag's Monument









]

(fotos no mias, gracias a los creadores)


----------



## Janis_LV

*RIGA*, 

Historical skyline of RIGA is the structure that identify this Northern European historical hanseatic port city. 

















































This structure is often used in different logos as symbol of Riga.
This is offical Riga logo:









NATO Summit logo









Another symbol of Riga is the Freedom Monument - unveiled 1935, to commemorate the foundation of independent Latvia 18.11.1918. 
It is the most photographed monument in the whole Baltics.


























It is also on Latvian EURO coins:










A true Latvian friend George Bush at the Freedom Monument in RIGA:


----------



## xussep80

*BARCELONA* 
*Spain*

*Sagrada Familia* (unfinished church)










*Eixample area* (the "extension", in catalan)










*Torre Agbar* (Jean Nouvel)


----------



## Delirium

*Bristol*
Clifton suspension bridge

















SS great Britain








More local known ones....
Cabot tower








Royal york crescent (reputedly the longest terrace of its type in Europe)








Bristol Cathedral


----------



## Unionstation13

For Indianapolis, it would probably have to be the Soldiers and Sailors monument.


----------



## Xelebes

Edmonton, Canada

Alberta Legislature


----------



## KB

helium said:


> *Bristol*
> Clifton suspension bridge


I think that is one of the oldest suspension bridges, right? I saw a documentary about it but cant recall if it was this one or another.


----------



## SE9

There are older suspension bridges, for example the Union Bridge (1820). The Clifton is one of the best examples of early suspension bridges still in use. The Menai Suspension Bridge is the first modern suspension bridge in the world (1826). It was completed after the Union Bridge, but started before it.



*Portsmouth, UK* - Spinnaker Tower
_The Spinnaker Tower is a 170 m (558 ft)-high tower situated in Portsmouth, United Kingdom. The tower is the centrepiece of the redevelopment of Portsmouth Harbour, which was supported by a large National Lottery grant._


----------



## Avatar

nacirema dream said:


> in kelowna it would have to be the okanagan floating bridge


I thought it might have been the anubis mother ship above the city, then i realised that there is another Kelowna in Canada.


----------



## Nutterbug

Avatar said:


> I thought it might have been the anubis mother ship above the city, then i realised that there is another Kelowna in Canada.


Do you mean *Kenora*, Ontario?


----------



## Qoasis77

*Birmmingham UK*

Unfortunatly the most famous things in brum are spagetti junction, the rotunda but I have no pics.

However I like this the best...










This is Birmingham's Town Hall newly refurbished and looking like new!!!:banana:


----------



## Ramses

..


----------



## BIPV

Great thread everyone. Here is my contribution: 

*Montevideo, Uruguay - Palacio Salvo*


----------



## Delirium

BIPV said:


> Great thread everyone. Here is my contribution:
> 
> *Montevideo, Uruguay - Palacio Salvo*


ah so thats where that damn thing is, i thought it was in Buenos aires (no offence). The top looks like a rocket!


----------



## KoolKeatz

for foreigners its probably the brandenburg gate:










but for the berliners its the tv-tower


----------



## Geokioy

Marvellous, but......where are the greek cities???
Well here you are...

Athens (capital city)
Acropolis for the glorious past...








and Olympic Stadium for the future...









Thessaloniki (2nd largest city)
White Tower for the past








and OTE (Greek Telecom) Tower for the future









Patra (3rd largest city)
St Andreas Church for the past








Rio-Antirion Bridge for the future...


----------



## Geokioy

Sorry I made a mistake:nuts: .White Tower:


----------



## Fallout

Warsaw:

Royal Castle with Sigismunds Column:










or


----------



## belatz

Aokromes said:


> For Bilbao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Guggenheim Bilbao



Yes, maybe if you ask a tourist, and maybe the Bizkaia Bridge if you ask to someone from Bilbao.


----------



## kurakura

For my little small city in Malaysia called Ipoh would be the town hall.










A population of around 500,000. It is located in the northen region of West Malaysia.


----------



## kurakura

For Singapore, other than the Merlion (half Lion half Mermaid creature) I think it would be The Esplanade. It is a performing arts theater.


----------



## Norkey

*City Hall (neorenaissance) ; Transmitter, rest. & hotel (awarded by Perret's Prize)*

*Liberec / Reichenberg, Czechia*









or

















more imgs on http://feyd-rautha.ic.cz/public/doc/share/images/ssc/


----------



## infernal

Brasilia
Congresso nacional (national congress)


----------



## eklips

So ugly but MASSIVE structure


----------



## KB

That esplanade in singapore is just gorgeous


----------



## Elsongs

kbboy said:


> SVS,
> 
> could you choose only ONE(the most popular) out of those 19 and provide us with a pic?


I'll do it. 

Los Angeles:

City Hall
Built in 1928, it was the tallest building in the city for 40 years and was designed with a fusion of different architectural styles. That diversity in architecture reflects the city's architecture and the diversity of its people in general.


----------



## xlchris

In my small city Hoofddorp (70.030 people) we have 3 Calatrava bridges. The bridges are quite new but in a worse condition. They are going to be rebuild soon. It's in The Netherlands.





































We also have a nice statue on our city square;


----------



## Elsongs

xlchrisij said:


> We also have a nice statue on our city square;


AWESOME ROBOT!!!!!


----------



## ArchiTennis

i knew it reminded me of something else


----------



## paw25694

for SSC-ers :
Wisma 46









for non SSC-ers
National Monument/Monumen Nasional/Monas (135m)


----------



## Ian

In Buenos Aires we also have a Calatrava bridge (pedestrian)












It is not the structure which identifies the city but it has become an icon of Puerto Madero neighbourhood.


----------



## Lestatlenoir

For DUBLIN, IRELAND, it would definitely be The Spire of Dublin (Irish: An Túr Solais)









[image from barrymasonphoto.com]​








[image from barrymasonphoto.com]​








[image from metalimprovement.com]​








[image from michi.fossilgroup.net]​
On second thought, i think this structure and its "production" could really identify dublin...aye?? :lol:









:cheers:


----------



## eklips

what the hell is this spire going to be for?


----------



## desmo

For Zabrze it will be one on those two water towers:



















Both of them need urgent renovation.


----------



## Mahratta

Mumbai









Toronto


----------



## Mahratta

Come on guys...one structure, not 10.


----------



## Daryae_Abi

Tehran has two, one is new and one relatively older.

Azadi (Freedom) Monument:




























Milad Tower:


----------



## Mahratta

I think Azadi Tower represents Tehran its well known

Also, Azad is free in Hindi as well


----------



## _00_deathscar

Hmm, tough choice between BoC and HSBC.


----------



## irutavias

Toronto
CN Tower











Mumbai

Bombay Stock Exchange









Chhatrapati Shivaji Terminus











Hyderabad
Charminar












New Delhi
Central Secretariat









Sansad Bhavan - Indian Parliament









Rashtrapathi Bhavan - President's Palace


----------



## Mahratta

My pic for Mumbai was *supposed* to have Gateway in it..Idk where the hell it went


----------



## JPBrazil

The structure that identifies Belo Horizonte, Brazil, is the Sao Francisco de Assis Church.
It has Portinari displays, Burle Marx gardens and it was designed by Oscar Niemeyer


----------



## Delirium

^^ downloaded that on simtropolis for simcity4, very nice indeed.


----------



## Martin S

The Three Graces on Liverpool's waterfront. The Liver Building, the one closest to the camera, is Liverpool's best known building:


----------



## KB

For karachi it is 

Tomb of M.A. Jinnah ( founder of the nation)


----------



## red_outlaw

I think for Nottingham the image that everyone thinks of is instantly that of Robin Hood. Visitors to the city always want to have their photo taken next to the Robin Hood statue, so I would say that this is iconic of Nottingham:










Here is another photo from a different angle:










(Images from Flickr)


----------



## Mr. B

Heres some of Glasgow in Scotland, you probably wouldn't recognise them, but they are iconic in the UK at least.

The SECC Clyde Auditorium aka The Armadillo.









George Square and Glasgow City Chambers.









Kelvingrove Art Gallery and Museum (busiest Museum in UK outside of London)









University of Glasgow(4th oldest in the UK)









Gallery of Modern Art












sprtsluvr8 said:


> Washington D.C., the CURRENT center of the democratic world.


Also I wouldn't call Washington the Capital of the democratic World, it's far from it.


----------



## Pincio

Rome

*The Colosseum*









*St. Peter Basilica*









*Palazzo della Civiltà e del Lavoro*


----------



## ØlandDK

^^
Isn't it more Pantheon than Palazzo della Civiltà e del Lavoro?


----------



## Pincio

Oelanddk said:


> ^^
> Isn't it more Pantheon than Palazzo della Civiltà e del Lavoro?


Surely, there are many buildings that are more important than Palazzo della Civiltà e del Lavoro. But I've chosen 3 buildings from different ages:
Colosseum (the mark of ancient Rome), St. Peter Basilica (the renaissance and the baroque age), Palazzo della Civiltà e del Lavoro (the landmark of modern Rome).


----------



## KB

Pincio said:


> Rome
> 
> *The Colosseum*


Gorgeous :happy:


----------



## redbaron_012

I think many cities around the world have iconic structures their populations identify but in the International sense if your just an average person with no architectural fetish some are just way out in front. The USA has the advantage of 'Hollywood' where many of their structures and cities are sets for movies. The Empire State building and Chrysler to name just two in New York. Same goes for the Golden Gate Bridge or a number of Washington DC landmarks.
In Europe everyone would recognise Big Ben in London or The Eiffell Tower in Paris, The Coloseum in Rome, The Parthenon in Athens, Brandenburg Gate in Berlin, The Pyramids near Cairo.
I don't think many world people think of Australia but most would recognise the Sydney Opera House. There are so many new taller skyscrapers around the world don't think many will reach the same recognition.


----------



## Denjiro

*Saigon (Ho Chi Minh City), Vietnam.*
I've chosen three different structures to represent this brilliant Vietnamese metropolis; one important central market (original city icon of Saigon), one iconical skyscraper (modern building) and a city hall (masterpiece of French colonial architecture).

_Ben Thanh Market_








Ben Thanh Market in traffic lights by Andy Le, on Flickr

_Bitexco Financial Tower_

Bitexco by Ares Nguyen, on Flickr

_People's Committee_








Ho Chi Minh City People's Committee Head office by night - Ủy ban nhân dân TP.HCM nổi bật trong đêm by Andy Le, on Flickr


----------



## CNB30

Main street station


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Q1


----------



## CarltonHill

*QUEZON CITY, PHL*


















Quezon City Circle Monument


----------



## TVN

"Bølgen"- (The Wave); in Vejle, Denmark


----------



## Imperfect Ending

In Portland, Oregon, USA it seems to be the bridges









http://repdx.com/files/2012/06/bridges.jpg


----------



## the spliff fairy

Ah my hometown... people come from far and wide.










Roman Ruins, Greenwich park










Also tallest hospital car parking ramp in Western Europe












and finally a species of Birmingham Koi, very rare, easily frightened


----------



## fcarvall

La Moneda Palace for Santiago, Chile


----------



## fcarvall

The Monument to Columbus with the Oldest Cathedral in the Americas for Santo Domingo, Dominican Republic


----------



## fcarvall

The Tour d'Ivoire with Lake Léman and the Alps behind it, for Montreux, Switzerland


----------



## poshbakerloo

Manchester, UK

Since 2006 it has been this...


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Easy to spot:



















The highest mediaeval tower in Transylvania.


----------



## onosqaciw

Jakarta, capital of Indonesia
the national monument.....










Bandung, capital of west java province, 180 km southeast of Jakarta
Gedung sate....."capitol state" building of west java province


----------



## PaveS

In Rosario Argentina. The National Flag Memorial

































Greetings!


----------

